# Not for the kids...



## ticothetort2 (May 27, 2011)

Wow, this is the most bizarre thing I have ever seen. I would be scared if I never saw something like this before. I was very surprised by the shape of his manhood, very unique. Is the liquid what I think it is or is it urine.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6tSfLKTTxtc[/youtube]


----------



## Kristina (May 27, 2011)

Not the same as seeing a 150lb sulcata produce his manhood, rub it all over the ground while grunting a groaning until he um, well, you know the endgame... 

In other words, no, the liquid is most likely NOT urine.


----------



## dmarcus (May 27, 2011)

Wow that was different, definitely not urine....


----------



## DeanS (May 27, 2011)

Good question! Initially, I thought it was urine...just from the quantity! But the viscosity had me thinking something else! I've seen that much 'fluid' come out of a tortoise...but it's never been that white. I'm laughing that the owner (or their friend) almost got a facial 

For the record...the Dean that shot this video is not me...nor in anyway related to me


----------



## Fernando (May 27, 2011)

I've never seen that before. I learned something new today!


----------



## dmarcus (May 27, 2011)

DeanS said:


> Good question! Initially, I thought it was urine...just from the quantity! But the viscosity had me thinking something else! I've seen that much 'fluid' come out of a tortoise...but it's never been that white. I'm laughing that the owner (or their friend) almost got a facial
> 
> For the record...the Dean that shot this video is not me...nor in anyway related to me



Thats funny, guess it's better to get that answer out of the way before someone ask's...


----------



## tracieturtlefinder (May 27, 2011)

OMG


----------



## Kristina (May 27, 2011)

LMAO!


----------



## coreyc (May 27, 2011)

[/size] WOW !!!!!! YUCKKKK!!!!


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (May 27, 2011)

Wow, that was fascinating. Excellent footage of a male tortoise's member. I have never seen it in such detail, so it was really interesting to see what it looks like and how it behaves (even if the commentary in the background was less than scientific). As for the white liquid, it was indeed semen. Male tortoises do not need to extrude their penis to urinate; the penis releases urine while still mostly contracted, and the urine simply comes out of the cloaca, much like in females.

BTW - I really think that big male sulcata needs a female sulcata for a partner!

While we're on the subject of tortoise mating behavior, here's a video that may be of a little less scientific value, but at least as much entertainment value:
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NjezOvabgoA[/youtube]


----------



## onarock (May 27, 2011)

Are you serious Dean? One of the funniest things written on this forum...



DeanS said:


> I'm laughing that the owner (or their friend) almost got a facial


----------



## JeffG (May 27, 2011)

I know this is probably a stupid question, but is it common for a male to be aroused when there is no female around? That just seems unusual to me. Also, those people are weird. That poor guy is having a very personal moment, and they are mocking him right in front of him. It made me feel bad for him. Get the poor guy a date.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (May 27, 2011)

JeffG said:


> I know this is probably a stupid question, but is it common for a male to be aroused when there is no female around? That just seems unusual to me. Also, those people are weird. That poor guy is having a very personal moment, and they are mocking him right in front of him. It made me feel bad for him. Get the poor guy a date.



I asked a similar question when our male steppe tortoise did a similar thing, and here are the responses: "Why did he do that?" Sounds like it's a fairly common occurrence across species. We even have a female, but they haven't mated yet. Either they are not old enough (only about 4 inches long), or they need to hibernate first. Anyway, I kind of agree with you about that big sulcata. I don't know that tortoises can feel embarrassment, but I do think he needs a mating partner.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (May 27, 2011)

** *BLUSH* ** ​


----------



## Zouave (May 27, 2011)

_*OWMIGAWD!!!!!*_
LMAO!! That vid is astoundingly fascinating/funny/educational all at once! What an enthusiastic exhibitionist! lol and the reactions are pricless! lol

Thanks!!


----------



## ticothetort2 (May 27, 2011)

Glad everyone enjoyed this video as much as me, definitely a learning experience for me.


----------



## GregUnd (May 27, 2011)

Got me beat.....


----------



## Mao Senpai (May 27, 2011)

Wowie. Well that was interesting and very funny.


----------



## ccschwitzer (May 27, 2011)

ahh I hope my tort is a girl!


----------



## Laura (May 27, 2011)

i think those ladies.. need to go take a cold shower!


----------



## l0velesly (May 28, 2011)

That's the strangest private I've ever seen! REALLY surprised and weirded out watching that! 
It's quite funny how similar they are to human males!


----------



## bikerchicspain (May 28, 2011)

We need to add a new topic to the forum,

Tortoise porn


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (May 28, 2011)

bikerchicspain said:


> We need to add a new topic to the forum,
> 
> Tortoise porn



Indeed!


----------



## GregUnd (May 28, 2011)

ccschwitzer said:


> ahh I hope my tort is a girl!



I was thinking the EXACT same thing....


----------



## murdocjunior (Jun 29, 2011)

Yup ive seen my Tank do that i was shocled the 1st time i saw that


----------



## terryo (Jun 29, 2011)

"It's quite funny how similar they are to human males!"

Oh man, oh man, oh man....I can't stop laughing. The thoughts that are going through my head......I need a drink now.


----------



## Sky2Mina (Jun 29, 2011)

LMAO, wow, that was soooo interesting!
Watched it with my mouth open and smiling at the peoples comments in the video.

Never seen a tort-penis and it is really the strangest looking thing! It reminds me of one
of those alien movies... like it could bite off your finger. Interesting that he seems to be
able to move it like he wants. 5th leg.  
Kinda hoping for a female now! ~ LOL


----------

